# Camelback für 19 Euro in Koblenz



## Komtur (27. April 2004)

Hy All

nachdem ich ich auf meiner Samstags Tour    darauf hingewiesen wurde dass ich zu wenig trinke, habe ich mir am Montag einen Camelback geholt.
Ist zwar nicht "Das Original" aber dafür für den kleinen Geldbeutel.
Kostet jetzt 19 Euro (vorher 35) und hat 1,5 Liter Volumen für Flüssigkeit und ca. 16 Liter Gepäckraum (reicht bei mir für ne dünne Windstopperjacke, bisschen Verbandszeug und Wekzeug).
Die Farbe ist schwarz mit blau abgesetzt.
Ich hab ihn jetzt ausgespült und einmal benutzt und muss sagen geschmacksneutral, leicht und praktisch.
Das Ding gibt es bei Fahrad Franz (direkt neben den "echten" Camelback)
Muss jeder selbst wissen ob der Mehrpreis von min. 60 Euro den echten Camelback rechtfertigt. 
cu

Komtur


----------



## Pedalritter (27. April 2004)

Tach  Komtur,

na , da kann ja die nächste Tour kommen   . Hätte mir am Sa. meinen Camelbag besser auch mitgenommen . Nachdem´s mir die zweite Flasche zerissen hatte , bin ich ganz schön auf dem Trockenen gefahren.  .  Na denn bis zum nächsten mal   

Mfg Pedalritter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexSnd (27. April 2004)

Hi,

eine blöde Frage : womit füllt ihr eure Camelbags bzw. Flaschen ?   


Gruss
 Alex


----------



## sulibats (27. April 2004)

(Mineral-)wasser, alleine schon weil das den Reinigungsaufwand erheblich reduziert. 

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Komtur (27. April 2004)

Ich nehme Wasser (stilles) und werf auf 1,5 Liter 4 Braustabletten rein (Magnesium, Calcium, Vitamin C und Multivitamin)  
Das ist gesund und schmeckt


----------



## dave (28. April 2004)

Ich nehm' aus den von Sulibats genannten Grund auch immer nur Leitungswasser, welches hier in Höhr auch sehr gut ist. Nach der Tour spüle ich den Wassersack dann einfach kurz aus, wasche das Mundstück ... und verstaue alles direkt im Tiefkühlfach! So halte ich es schon seit Jahren und musste die Blase bisher nie reinigen. 
Was im Sommer sehr cool kommt ist Apfelsaft, den man drei Tage stehen läßt. Hat ein Freund mal gemacht und sich sehr über den roten Belag in Schlauch und Sack gefreut! 

Bei Mehrtagestouren nehme ich übrigens auch Mineraltabletten mit. Die sind allerdings nicht zum Auflösen im Getränk, sondern zum direkten Schlucken. Hatte mal zwei Packungen bei der WM-Expo vor zwei Jahren in Kaprun abstauben können.


----------



## Rockyalex! (28. April 2004)

Meine fülle ich seit Jahren auch nur mit Leitungswasser. Das zahlt sich deutlich bei der Haltbarkeit aus.
Ich fahre allerdings auch nur noch Plagiate, weil die doch sehr viel günstiger sind als Camelbags (leider ist das Original-Mundstück auch das wirklich Beste).

@komtur
Mit einem Tablettencocktail wäre ich vorsichtig:
- meist sind die Süßstoffe in hohen Dosen abführend (aber wenn au noch nie Probleme hattest...)
- der Körper kann Magnesium und Calzium nicht zusammen aufnehmen, zumindest nicht in der Carbonat-Version. Diese Wirkung verpufft also. Beim Sport wichtiger wäre das Magnesium.
- die Vitamine kann der Körper in der kurzen Zeit auch nicht aufnehmen; wobei du bestimmt nicht an Vitamin C Mangel leidest. 
Obwohl es als Radikalkiller besonders bei der Regeneration helfen kann, können zu hohe Dosen, vor allem über längere Zeit, zu Nierensteinen führen.

Gruss Alex


----------



## Komtur (28. April 2004)

@ Alex

danke für den Hinweis. Ich hatte bis jetzt mit der abführenden Wirkung keine Probleme   Gott sei Dank.
Ich werde aber deinen Rad beherzigen und die Vitamine und das Calzium weglassen und nur noch eine Tablette Magnesium auf 1,5 Liter auflösen.


----------



## s-geronimo (28. April 2004)

wo wir gerade beim thema sind.

ich fülle gerne 30%ige apfelschorle (mit leitungswasser) in die trinkblase.
die blase zu reinigen ist kein problem. einfach unter heißem wasser durch die öffnung links-rum stülpen und saubermachen.

*aber wie reinigt ihr den schlauch?*

mir ist der schlauchreiniger von camelback oder vaude einfach zu teuer. ich werde heute abend mal in einen zoo-laden fahren und da nach einem schlauchreiniger sehen. ein kollege meint, die würden so 2-3euro kosten.
wenn's funzt werde ich euch informieren.

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## Skytalker (28. April 2004)

@ Komtur
gabs die auch ne Nummer größer, mit größerer Trinkblase oder nur mit 1,5er ? Im Prospekt habe ich nämlich nur den mit 1,5l gesehen, aber ich hätte schon gerne 2L. 

Kann man an so einen auch das Original Camelbak Mundstück dran machen? Weil das ist echt mit abstand am besten.


----------



## Komtur (28. April 2004)

@ Skytalker

gibt es leider nur in 1,5 Liter. Bei längeren Touren nehm ich noch ne Iso-Flasche mit und fülle bei Bedarf um.

Ich denke das Bundstück wird nicht passen, da achtet Camelbak schon drauf  , die wollen ihr Zeug ja auch verkaufen

Bei H&S in Bonn habe ich die Blasen mit den Schläuchen und weiteres Zubehör gesehen, hier der Link:
http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1340468572


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (28. April 2004)

Mit einem Verbindungsstück (zum Verbinden von zwei Camelback Schläuchen) passt zumindest das alte Mundstück an meinen Billig-Schlauch.

Reinigen sollte man den Schlauch dann doch mal mit einem Pfeifenreiniger.
Ich hab so ein Teil aus dem Decathlon, wo auch die Blase her ist. Kostete 10 Mark glaub ich, mit Büsrste für die Blase.

Früher hab ich mal mit Corega-Tabs gereinigt, geht zwar aber die Bürste ist glaub ich besser.
Neulich hab ich auch mal abkochen versucht, gab ein gutes Gefühl beim Trinken, aber der Verschluß wurde undicht.

P.S.:
Nachher ist Hochschulsport 16.30Uhr. Hat jemand Lust? Ich fahr Hin! Vor die Uni Bib.
Alex


----------



## s-geronimo (29. April 2004)

ich habe mir zum schlauchreinigen gestern mal eine schlauchbürste aus dem aquarium-bedarf besorgt.
kostet 1,95euro und funktioniert wunderbar.

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## AlexSnd (29. April 2004)

@Komtur : bist Du sicher dass es 16 und nicht 1,6 Liter Gepäckraum waren ?


Gruss
Alex


----------



## Komtur (30. April 2004)

@ Alex

uuups    , du hast natürlich Recht, der Packinhalt können keine 16 Liter sein aber dann hat FF das auch in seinem Werbeprospekt falsch geschrieben


----------



## AlexSnd (30. April 2004)

Alles klar, dann habe ich doch den richtigen gekauft 

@ALL : Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen wegen dem Inhalt


----------



## >Helge< (1. Mai 2004)

Ich füllle auch nur Mineralwasser ein weil alles andere unter Umständen zu Verunreinigungen führt.
Ich habe eine Platypus Trinkblase mit 3 L. und das Camelback Mundstück (ist wirklich das beste) und da, gab`s keine Probleme!
Bei längeren Touren geb ich auch einen Magnesium Tablette dazu.

Cu,
Helius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bender25 (1. Mai 2004)

Zum reinigen kann man auch so ne Tablette Gebissreiniger   nehmen. 
Einfach die Blase mit Wasser füllen und von der Oma ne Kukident 3 Tablette abstauben und einwerfen. Danach gut ausspülen und das ding sollte wieder wie neu sein.
Habs selber aber noch nichtausprobiert, weil ich nur Leitungwasser drin hab.
Stand irgendwo mal in ner Zeitung


----------



## dave (1. Mai 2004)

Jo, ich hab' so auch einmal eine Packung verbraucht. Es war aber gar nicht so einfach den entsprechend Geschmeckt wieder los zu werden!


----------



## Bender25 (1. Mai 2004)

OK das kann sein. Wie gesagt ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert. Muß man halt denke ich gut auspülen wenn man nicht ein hauch Oma in der Blase haben will


----------



## s-geronimo (4. Mai 2004)

camelback für 9,90euro beim aldi.

hat man da worte? und wenn's nur für den beutel ist; wenn er was taugt.


----------



## Komtur (4. Mai 2004)

das ist ja wohl der Hammer. Wo bekommt der Aldi die Dinger nur immer fü den Preis her? Ich werde am Montag da sein und mir einen für meine Frau holen. Die will jetzt mit dem Arrow mal hin und wieder mitfahren und brauch sich dann nicht beklagen sie hätte nicht genug zu trinken.

Was sagt ihr denn zu dem Fahradcomputer bei Aldi den es ab Monatg gibt. Steht ja nicht viel zu geschrieben. Als den Puls misst er ja schonmal, ob wohl auch noch ne Höhenmessfunktion dabei ist?


----------



## dave (4. Mai 2004)

sieht optisch genauso aus wie mein alter camelbak mule. nachdem mir bereits ein riemen gerissen ist, wollte ich ja ohnehin vielleicht mal 'nen neuen kaufen. günstiger komme ich da wohl an keinen ran! hoffentlich gibt's den auch noch in anderen farben.
http://www.aldi-sued.de/product_01/product_203.html






@komtur: der computer sieht irgendwie ziemlich klobig aus, oder? da vom höhenmesser nichts steht, würd' ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass er integriert ist. das ding hat auch nur zwei bedienknöpfe. wie ergonomisch da wohl die bedienung ist? zum glück kann man die sachen nach dem testen ja anstandslos wieder zurückgeben.


----------



## s-geronimo (4. Mai 2004)

genau das hatte ich auch schon gedacht. kommt dem mule ziemlich nahe.
das mundstück sieht nicht so berauschend aus. aber da passt bestimmt ein anderes.

ach ja, habe ich erwähnt, das ich mir von 1 1/2 wochen den deuter hydro 3.0 geholt hatte......


----------



## Komtur (4. Mai 2004)

@ Dave
hast schon recht, stehen tut da nix von Höhenmesser aber von Pulsmesser stand da auch nix nur das er nen Brustgurt hat. Aber mit den 2 Knöpfen da hast du wirklich Recht. Kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen wie man das Ding bei all den Funktionen anständig bedienen soll.

Hoffentlich hat Aldi genug von den Camelbak da, nicht dass das wieder in eine Schlacht ausartet !!!


----------



## Skytalker (4. Mai 2004)

Dann hoffe ich mal dass am Montag wenn ich abends von Arbeit nach hause komme noch einer da ist. Bei 2l Trinkblase für nichtmal 10 kann man echt nix verkehrt machen, da kann man ihn sogar nach ein paar Wochen wegwerfen, falls er wirklich nix taugt.


----------



## dave (10. Mai 2004)

ich war vorhin beim aldi. denn rucksack gibt es auch im neutralen schwarz/grau. da habe ich nicht lange gefackelt! 
er trägt sich dank des ergonomischen rückenteils und der breiten riemen sehr angenehm und die aufteilung der fächer ist auch gut durchdacht. die blase hat ein eigenes fach direkt am rücken und wird innen an einer lasche aufgehängt. mit all den fächern und dem offenen stauraum zwischen haupt- und voderen nebenfach (optimaler platz für die protektoren), kriege ich vgl. zu meinem alten mule wohl das doppelte packvolumen unter.  was die blase taugt weiß ich noch nicht, ist mir auch nicht so wichtig. ich habe ohnehin noch zwei alte camelbak-blasen. 
für 10 EUR mit brust- und hüftgurt, regenschutzhülle usw. ist das echt ein schnäppchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (10. Mai 2004)

Dacht ich mir, dass ich nicht als einzigster Biker mit dem Teil auftauchen werd. 
Macht aber einen durchaus guten Eindruck. Wenn ich einen Tipp abgeben sollte wer's fabriziert hat, würd ich sagen "Deuter". 
Mal sehen was es taugt.


----------



## Komtur (10. Mai 2004)

Willkommen im Club!!!

Hab mir auch direkt heute Morgen den vom Aldi geholt (in neutralen Schwarz) und ärgere mich jetzt darüber vor ein paar Wochen 19 Euro bei FF ausgegeben zu haben. Naja, den FF Rucksack kriegt jetzt meine Frau, das Ding vom Aldi ist echt super aber das hat Dave ja schon umfassend beschrieben !!!


----------



## Coolhead (11. Mai 2004)

ich war gestern in AK im aldi, hab direkt 2 gekauft,  da kann man eh nichts verkehrt machen. Um 8 Uhr ist da ja überhaupt nichts los.

gruss
coolhead


----------



## s-geronimo (11. Mai 2004)

aha, deswegen waren nachmittags keine mehr da .....


----------



## Skytalker (11. Mai 2004)

ALso in Kioblenz war morgens schon jede menge los, jetzt ärgere ich mich dass ich nicht 2 gekauft habe für den Preis, das Ding sitzt nämlich einfach super auf dem Rücken.

Weiss jemand ob da ein original Camelbak Mundstück dran passt? Hab näömlich keins hier zum testen, und die paar Euro lohnen sich schon falls es passt.


----------



## dave (11. Mai 2004)

> ha, deswegen waren nachmittags keine mehr da .....



Es geht noch besser Stefan! Ich habe nachträglich noch zwei schwarze für jemanden gekauft, der gestern in KO nur zwei blaue ergattern konnte.  
Und dann war ich heute noch ein drittes Mal beim Aldi und habe einen weiteren für 'nen anderen Bekannten geholt. Was die Kassiererin wohl denkt?  



> jetzt ärgere ich mich dass ich nicht 2 gekauft habe



Dann fahr' schnell zum Aldi nach Höhr-Grenzhausen. Da waren heute mittag noch 12 Stück zu haben!!!
Aber auch so kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es spätestens nächstes Jahr wieder ein ähnliches Angebot geben wird.


----------

